

Amsterdam pays alcoholics in beer to clean streets - aronvox
http://www.timeslive.co.za/world/article10413118.ece

======
computer
"Amsterdam" should be "Some guy in Amsterdam who managed to get some limited
government funding for his foundation". But that doesn't sound as good as
title, I guess.

